# Kubikes 16 Superlight -> 5.2 kg



## CaRaBeeN (Mar 24, 2012)

Hello,

I've looked for Commencal Ramones 16, Clearybikes Hedgehog, Spawn Cycles Banshee, Islabikes, Frogbikes, Woom bikes, Kaniabikes, Lilshredder, Propain bikes..well couple of more I forgot to add...

Finally pulled the trigger for this bike and payed some deposit:









KUbikes_shop*-*KUbikes 16 superlight

You can customize the bike with many options.
Weight starts from 5.2 kg (about 12 lbs)
Geometry looked to me not as aggressive as Cleary, also not as relax/upright as Spawn, just in the middle between...

Only downside is flat and narrow handlebar, but I'll replace it when I get the bike..
Second downside is company is small, and they're busy! It may take some time untill you get some response...

I don't know about shipping overseas, but I'll get it shipped to Europe..


----------



## oren_hershco (Mar 11, 2006)

Please report! I saw their site, and the bikes look well designed. Do they send outside Germany?

I hope they don't spec there a REALLY straight handlebar, like the Cleary Hedgehog's. I mean completely straight, without bending backwards. It's terrible.


----------



## frgeoff (Mar 9, 2009)

why did you decide against the commencal ramones 16"? i am close to buying that for my son's birthday


----------



## Trekkie8 (Jan 21, 2016)

Nice bike but a bit expensive and the handlebar looks really straight...

I been looking at KANIABIKES-Sixteenand they look a bit more bang for the buck imo


----------



## CaRaBeeN (Mar 24, 2012)

Sure I'll report when I get the bike. Unfortunately, handlebar is straight. I talked with them about it, they believe kids have no problem with this handlebar. However, I'll change it immediately. They ship outside Germany but you have to talk, they may refuse at first due to being busy nowadays (English is no problem)

The main reason I choose over Ramones 16 is the weight.

True, it's on the expensive side. Kaniabikes are also close to that price band, besides, Kania is long and low, I like it but I want frame design to look like more real bike. As Kania's standover is very low...


----------



## CaRaBeeN (Mar 24, 2012)

We received the bike and made first ride.
Bike weights 5.8kg with pedals, that's amazing!
I think it's the most lightweight 16" bike on the world.
Quality is top notch as expected.


----------



## Surtre (Apr 7, 2009)

CaRaBeeN said:


> Bike weights 5.8kg with pedals, that's amazing!
> I think it's the most lightweight 16" bike on the world.


Not even close, but the Kubike is quite light for a stock bike especially at this price. 








Bike der Woche: Commencal Ramones 16 Supreme von Surtre









Mountainbikes Kinder/Jugend : Demobike Federleicht ?16er UCI?


----------



## frgeoff (Mar 9, 2009)

how did you get the commencal ramones with disc brake mounts?


----------



## CaRaBeeN (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes true, I should mention, light as it comes in stock


----------



## Surtre (Apr 7, 2009)

I bought a single frame and had 140mm-PM-tabs welded to it after I machined some details. 
Before welding:








Modified headtube:


----------

